# 00883 - Ignition Switch (D) Terminal S - solutions?



## limpan94 (May 13, 2010)

Got a error code in my steering wheels module. I have not noticed any problems at all, what could be the cause of this error and what should the symphoms of the error be? Does the ignintion switch mean "where you put the key"?

Auto:
-------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62
72

VIN: ****************** Mileage: 37390km/23233miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BDB.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 KG HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: R32-DQ-EU4 G 1067 
Revision: 1QH02--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G93N17QD
Coding: 0000178
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 CC HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1406 
Revision: 04608010 Serial number: 00000709201338
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-A.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AB HW: 1K0 907 379 AB
Component: ESP 4MOTION MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0004744
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BS HW: 1K0 907 044 BS
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 120 1111 
Revision: 00120021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007669807
Coding: EE0F8E2700041500471400001400000000087B075C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 031007 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 01287 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 121007 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 01287 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 5A AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D09MZP 
Coding: 0013633
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 036 0070 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

1 Fault Found:
00883 - Ignition Switch (D) Terminal S 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 874 B HW: 1K6 920 874 B
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G93N17QD
Coding: 0007103
Shop #: WSC 40470 222 91322

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H15 0180 
Revision: H15 Serial number: 1400K0780900C5
Coding: ED837F065002020002
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 L
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0116 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 874 B HW: 1K6 920 874 B
Component: IMMO VDD 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G93N17QD
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H03 2660 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H6298125
Coding: 080104000400001100
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.141 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 809002005103087F2D048C0D70084FC6F0FC00
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200

Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 9001

Part No: 1K0 951 178 A
Component: Neigungssensor 003 0203

Part No: 1K0 951 178 A
Component: Innenraumueberw.003 0203

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 035 456 B HW: 1K6 035 456 B
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0006 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000008108051
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200

2 Faults Found:
00097 - Front Passengers Central Locking (Safe) Motor (V162) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H03 2660 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7H6298125
Coding: 080104000400001100
Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1201 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1201 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 1012552

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You could tell us what year is your car since you delete VIN number form auto scan. If you don't want others to see your VIN you need to delete only last 6 numbers and first 11 numbers will be same for any car same year of production for same market.
Example:
VIN: 3VWTL81KX9MXXXXXX

1.Region: North America [ 3 ] 
2.Manufacturer: Volkswagen [ V ] 
3.Car Type: Passenger Car (VW) [ W ] 
4.Body Style: 4 door GLI/GLX sedan [ T ] 
5.Engine: undefined [ L ] 
6.Restraint: Active w/ dual air bags [ 8 ] 
7.Model: Golf Mk 5 [ 1K ] 
8.Year: 2009 [ 9 ]
9.Assembly Plant: Puebla, Mexico [ M ]
10.Serial #: XXXXXX

I am assuming this is 2009 and they have problem with ignition switch and need to be replace. That is electrical part on other side where key go in ignition cylinder lock.


----------



## limpan94 (May 13, 2010)

ok, sorry It is a Golf R32-2008
VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ8W XXXXXX


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, it should be same thing. You need to replace ignition switch ,but this car should be under warranty?


----------



## limpan94 (May 13, 2010)

I only got 2 years of warranry and i bought the car in dec. 2007 :-(
But if is a common vw problem maybe they can make an exception. Does anyone have any proof that it is a common problem, please let me know so I dont have to pay the repair by my self.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------

